# [Excel] Einem Text einen vestimmten Wert zuweisen



## Brunoooo (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Excel.
Ich habe 2 Tabellen.
In der ersten Tabelle stehen Tätigkeiten und daneben die benötigte Zeit.
In einer 2ten Tabelle möchte ich jetzt mittels Drop Down die Tätigkeit auswählen und die dafür benötigte Zeit mit einem Wert multiplizieren und mir die Gesamtzeit anzeigen lassen.
Ich möchte nicht immer in der anderen Tabelle die Aktion suchen und dann den entsprechenden Zeitbedarf durch anklicken in die Berechnung einfließen lassen.
Ich habe das ganze mit WENN versucht, aber da scheint es eine Begrenzung der verwendeten WENNs zu geben. Ich möchte auch die Tabelle 1 ggf. erweitern können, ohne die ganze WENN Funktion nochmal anzupacken.
So z.B.

Tabelle 1
Tätigkeit // Zeit pro Einheit
Laufen   //       30min

Tabelle 2
Tätigkeit                      // Einheiten //         Zeit
Laufen(Drop Down) //         2        //          60min(<= Das soll berechnet werden)

Hoffe das Beispiel macht die Sache verständlich.

Gruß Brunoooo


----------



## Drogist (7. März 2010)

Hallo Brunoooo,

ich glaube, dass du mit der Funktion SVERWEIS() zum Ziel kommst. Prinzipiell ist die Funktion so aufgebaut:
*SVERWEIS(*_was soll gesucht werden_* ; *_wo soll gesucht werden -Bereich-_* ; *_aus welcher Spalte soll ein Wert zurückgegeben werden_*)*

Die Hilfe bietet da so einiges. Ansonsten: Stelle eine Musterdatei ein und wir helfen dir.


----------



## Brunoooo (7. März 2010)

Hallo Drogist,

mit der Funktion geht das prima.
Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Drogist (7. März 2010)

Hallo Brunoooo,

ich freue mich, dass es geklappt hat. Und vor allen Dingen: Danke für das Feedback. Ist leider nicht immer der Fall.


----------

